

The Metric System in the United States - tokenadult
http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/usmetric.html

======
chiph
The last highway sign indicating distance in both miles + kilometers that I
know of was on northbound I-95, just north of the I-26 interchange. It was
replaced with a new sign a couple of years ago that only shows distance in
miles. The legacy of the 1970's fades...

